# "faux binding" a guitar



## greendog86 (Apr 21, 2013)

hi.. so i saw this thread about adding faux binding to guitars.
Faux Binding...let's see it! - Les Paul Forums
and i thought... a white binding would look great on my old black studio!
so i guess adding "faux binding" will be easier than sanding->routing->binding->refinishing story of adding a real binding but still not that simple.
so i want to add a white binding around the body (only top body... without the neck and headstock).
i figured out i need to mask the top and sides somehow
and then sand it to the bare wood.
after all that to apply\spray white paint\lacquer.
do someone familiar with this process and can give me some tips?
like how do i masking the top of the guitar and what type of sandpaper to use...
thanks.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 21, 2013)

Is your studio solid mahogany?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't see a reason to mask the top... Masking the sides is only to protect the rest of the finish from a potential slip.

Here's an example


----------



## skeels (Apr 21, 2013)

Auto-pin-striping?





I'm certain there are some threads on it. Just stick and clear....

?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 21, 2013)

^Yeah, that's the fastest way to get a line around the top...

But OP, you mention faux binding and link to a thread about it, but then you go on talking about something that is _not_ faux binding, namely the addition of paint. So which is it, faux binding or white make-believe binding?


----------



## greendog86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Yeah, that's the fastest way to get a line around the top...
> 
> But OP, you mention faux binding and link to a thread about it, but then you go on talking about something that is _not_ faux binding, namely the addition of paint. So which is it, faux binding or white make-believe binding?



oh sorry... im just new to guitar modifications.
im good at electronics but really a "noob" in anything that involve paintjobs and refinishing.
what i want is to add a white binding around the body.
and i thought it would be better to sand it down to a "faux binding"
and then painting and finishing over it.
is there a different way to do it?


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 21, 2013)

If you're a noob like me, just use the car pinstriping tape, I'm gonna do it to my blacktop tele soon


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 21, 2013)

^That's what I'd do at first too. It looks very convincing if done right, and is 100% reversible. But if you end up sanding it down then I don't think you need to go to bare wood. Just mask it off and scuff it a little, then unmask it again and re-mask (because the sanding has probably made the first tape lift a bit).

Be sure to use hight quality electrical tape or pinstriping tape rather than regular masking tape, it tends to be a lot better at preventing runs or drips from going under it. If you do get an uneven edge then you can scrape it clean with a razor blade, though.


----------



## greendog86 (Apr 21, 2013)

you said i dont need to mask the top... but how do i protect it during
the sanding and painting? and i want to keep my lines straight somehow.
do i need a specific type of paint? or just white lacquer?
should i send it and paint it several times like when doing clear coat?


----------



## Gregori (Apr 21, 2013)

I see no reason to use paint overpinstriping tape.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 22, 2013)

greendog86 said:


> you said i dont need to mask the top... but how do i protect it during
> the sanding and painting? and i want to keep my lines straight somehow.
> do i need a specific type of paint? or just white lacquer?
> should i send it and paint it several times like when doing clear coat?



During the sanding you shouldn't be clumsy enough to let the sanding block/sponge slip over the top... During painting, sure, mask to your heart's content.

But why not try the pinstriping tape method first? (incidentally, pinstriping tape is also what you'd use when masking the top- it's flexible enough that you can make it follow the outline with a limited amount of hassle)


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 22, 2013)

auto pinstriping. just do that, I'm about to do it for the 4th time on a guitar, it's quick easy and totally reversable!


----------



## greendog86 (Apr 22, 2013)

ok... im on my "full noob" mode right now... but.. what is
a pinstriping tape??


----------



## skeels (Apr 22, 2013)

You get it at the auto parts place. They've got a bunch of different colors and widths. They're vinyl and kind of sticky.

Pull the neck, wrap it around the edge and pow! instant faux binding. 

You can clear over it to make it permanent but it's tough enough to stand alone.

It's also only like four bucks for like fifty feet of it. Can't go wrong to try it.


----------



## penguin_316 (Apr 22, 2013)

I second the use of the pinstriping. For anyone 5 yards from you it looks perfectly real and they won't know it isn't painted on unless they get right up to it and inspect it.


----------



## sakhi (Jul 14, 2014)

anunnaki said:


> If you're a noob like me, just use the car pinstriping tape, I'm gonna do it to my blacktop tele soon


how does it look?  have a blacktop jaguar here


----------

